# What Temp should i incubate my vieled cham eggs?



## Rcryora (Sep 13, 2010)

Hiya, could some1 give me some advise on incubating veiled chameleon eggs please? I have just brought a incubator today my female started digging this moring so it should be any time now. Thanks


----------



## elchopchop (Nov 23, 2008)

Anywhere between 68 - 74 F has always worked for me - try to aim for around 70 - 71. If your humidity levels are good and your incubator temperature doesnt fluctuate too much, hatching should occur in around 7 months (give or take a week or so) Good luck!! :2thumb:


----------



## Rcryora (Sep 13, 2010)

Hiya thanks very much for your information, she is still digging today and hasnt had any eggs yet is that normal? When she lays them what kind of box do i need to put them in for the incubation? A sealed one or one with holes in? Thanks again


----------



## elchopchop (Nov 23, 2008)

Rcryora said:


> Hiya thanks very much for your information, she is still digging today and hasnt had any eggs yet is that normal? When she lays them what kind of box do i need to put them in for the incubation? A sealed one or one with holes in? Thanks again


Yeah the digging is normal - she may dig out a couple of 'test pits' before she chooses to lay her clutch - they can do this for three or four days before they are ready. I would reccomend covering the front of her tank so that she has privicy and feel secluded. As for the box I use ones with a few holes punched in the sides at the top edges. Check the eggs every other day for the first week or so then once they have settled down and begin to swell, check them once a week. Any problems just drop me a PM. Good luck!


----------



## Rcryora (Sep 13, 2010)

Ok thank you for your addvise i will keep u updated  Laura xx


----------



## chelz (Feb 21, 2010)

elchopchop said:


> Anywhere between 68 - 74 F has always worked for me - try to aim for around 70 - 71. If your humidity levels are good and your incubator temperature doesnt fluctuate too much, hatching should occur in around 7 months (give or take a week or so) Good luck!! :2thumb:


 
7 months!!! really???


----------



## Rcryora (Sep 13, 2010)

Hiya she layed last night and finished covering them back up this morning  She had 61 all together. I was stuggling to fit them all in to my incubator but mangaged in the end. If you can think of anything else i will need to no please let me no thanks. xxx


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

Rcryora said:


> Hiya she layed last night and finished covering them back up this morning  She had 61 all together. I was stuggling to fit them all in to my incubator but mangaged in the end. If you can think of anything else i will need to no please let me no thanks. xxx


 

good job you got one cos my wholesaler is now out of stock lol



daniel


----------



## Rcryora (Sep 13, 2010)

lol that was good timing then, i bought the last one off you this week. I should of just bought it when chris was trying to skank a snake off you lol


----------



## elchopchop (Nov 23, 2008)

chelz said:


> 7 months!!! really???


Yep really! 7months is about average for veiled chams. Some species dont take as long, some take alot longer - some months back I sold the last of my Oustalets chameleon babies - they took 17months to hatch...:whistling2:


----------



## elchopchop (Nov 23, 2008)

chelz said:


> 7 months!!! really???


yep really - 7 months is about average for veiled chams - I recently sold the last of my oustalets chameleon clutch - they took 17 months to hatch. :whistling2: It all depends on the species...


----------



## elchopchop (Nov 23, 2008)

Rcryora said:


> Hiya she layed last night and finished covering them back up this morning  She had 61 all together. I was stuggling to fit them all in to my incubator but mangaged in the end. If you can think of anything else i will need to no please let me no thanks. xxx


NICE!! Decent sized clutch!! The only thing I would say if they are all squeezed into the incubator is make sure the eggs are not touching each other. This can cause problems with the spread of mould and, more importantly spontaneous clutch hatching - and that aint good... : victory:


----------



## Rcryora (Sep 13, 2010)

I love oustalets have you got any left at all?? x


----------



## Rcryora (Sep 13, 2010)

I love oustalets have you got any more at all??? If not are you going to have any more?  xx


----------



## Rcryora (Sep 13, 2010)

Hiya, my eggs have started to get red and blackish spots on them is that normal or are they no good? Thanks x


----------

